# New in South Carolina



## kallen (Apr 28, 2012)

sounds like your off to a great start. move at a pace you are comfortable with, the more you take on the more time your girls will consume, but I find the time I spend with mine to be very rewarding and something I look forward to. Good luck!!


----------



## hawks00 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Harley, Welcome to Bee Source. I see your in Pickens, We have a club right there in town. We meet on the second Thursday of each month. Also, if you got time we have our state beekeepers conference in Clemson this week. It starts on Thursday afternoon, All day Friday and then Saturday morning. 

It your interested in the club meetings or going to the conference just let me know and I'll get you more information.

Barry


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome from the other side of the lake in the Keowee community. Let me know if I can be of any help.

David


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings from Manning, SC! You're in for a great ride and it all starts........here!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

I grew up between Pickens and Easley before being transferred to VA. Kept bees down there. I may have known your dad. Welcome to Beesource


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Harley!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## beemedic (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys! One day on here and already making connections. Gotta love this place! Im getting excited already. Just wish I had gotten started earlier...


----------



## beemedic (Jul 15, 2012)

hawks00 said:


> Hi Harley, Welcome to Bee Source. I see your in Pickens, We have a club right there in town. We meet on the second Thursday of each month. Also, if you got time we have our state beekeepers conference in Clemson this week. It starts on Thursday afternoon, All day Friday and then Saturday morning.
> 
> It your interested in the club meetings or going to the conference just let me know and I'll get you more information.
> 
> Barry


I found the club website and saw where the meetings are on the 2nd thursday of the month. Unfortunately, Im working on the night of the August meeting. Hopefully I can make the one in September. I only live about 5 miles away. I would love to have more information about both if you can get it for me.


----------



## beemedic (Jul 15, 2012)

scdw43 said:


> Welcome from the other side of the lake in the Keowee community. Let me know if I can be of any help.
> 
> David


Seneca huh? I still work 1 or 2 days a month as a Paramedic for Oconee County. Grew up in Walhalla and moved to Pickens a few years ago. Spend lots of time on Keowee. Where are you in the Keowee area?


----------



## virgiea68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome fellow newbies. I am Virgie from Tennessee. I hope to learn more new things from here as I would like to start a beekeeping hobby. And eventually someday if I gained some knowledge I would also share it with the newbies.
Thanks.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome beemedic


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

beemedic said:


> Seneca huh? I still work 1 or 2 days a month as a Paramedic for Oconee County. Grew up in Walhalla and moved to Pickens a few years ago. Spend lots of time on Keowee. Where are you in the Keowee area?


Cane Creek close to McMahan's Bridge.


----------



## beemedic (Jul 15, 2012)

scdw43 said:


> Cane Creek close to McMahan's Bridge.


I know the are well. Nice to have already met a few people so close..


----------



## hawks00 (Jun 8, 2011)

beemedic said:


> I found the club website and saw where the meetings are on the 2nd thursday of the month. Unfortunately, Im working on the night of the August meeting. Hopefully I can make the one in September. I only live about 5 miles away. I would love to have more information about both if you can get it for me.


We will have Dr. Mike Hood speak to us at the August meeting. Right now I think we will be having our newest Master Beekeeper speak to us in September. I am still working on the details for the rest of this years meetings.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Harley! You still in the Pickens area? I just joined the site. Going to try and have bees up behind Aunt Sue's near the river if the bears will let me.

I bet you know one of my sons. FF with PPFD and was with Pumpkintown until he moved to Spartanburg Co.

I'd love to meet some local bee keepers. I have a lot to learn!


----------

